# UFO!



## truthstandart

Say what you will, believe what you will, but I saw what I saw.  It was a very clear night, The snow covered mountains were very visible, the temperature about 32 or below, the snow crunched under my feet as I jogged along, there was a full moon.  There miles out of Seward, Alaska, I was jogging on the Seward-Anchorage Highway heading north when I saw it.  It was a bright light, a very bright light.  I thought to myself that the light was low over Bear Lake, perhaps four or five miles away.  I thought it strange there would be this light there at that time of night.  Was it a helicopter, searching for some lost soul?  The light moved from side to side, going one way for a short ways then back the other way, but slowly moving forward.  Then it did something that blew my mind, it flew behind a mountain, a mountain that I knew to be twenty five miles away!  The light was much brighter than a landing light on an airplane, and to be that bright twenty five away was truly a bright light.  It then came out on the Kenai Lake side, came a ways out over the lake then shot up at a steep angle much faster than any jet could fly  There was no sound.  The road I was own was beside a high hill that had many tall trees upon it, and the bright object disappeared behind the trees and that is the last I saw of it.
     An Alaska native, who lived much farther north, gave a very simular description to what I saw.  He said he was outside and this light appeared.  He said he stared at the light but could not discern any structure, like a space ship.  He was only a few feet away from the object, it stood there perhaps for five minutes then went away.
     I is my conclusion that this very bright light was not from this world.  As I say, believe what you will.


----------



## anotherlife

truthstandart said:


> Say what you will, believe what you will, but I saw what I saw.  It was a very clear night, The snow covered mountains were very visible, the temperature about 32 or below, the snow crunched under my feet as I jogged along, there was a full moon.  There miles out of Seward, Alaska, I was jogging on the Seward-Anchorage Highway heading north when I saw it.  It was a bright light, a very bright light.  I thought to myself that the light was low over Bear Lake, perhaps four or five miles away.  I thought it strange there would be this light there at that time of night.  Was it a helicopter, searching for some lost soul?  The light moved from side to side, going one way for a short ways then back the other way, but slowly moving forward.  Then it did something that blew my mind, it flew behind a mountain, a mountain that I knew to be twenty five miles away!  The light was much brighter than a landing light on an airplane, and to be that bright twenty five away was truly a bright light.  It then came out on the Kenai Lake side, came a ways out over the lake then shot up at a steep angle much faster than any jet could fly  There was no sound.  The road I was own was beside a high hill that had many tall trees upon it, and the bright object disappeared behind the trees and that is the last I saw of it.
> An Alaska native, who lived much farther north, gave a very simular description to what I saw.  He said he was outside and this light appeared.  He said he stared at the light but could not discern any structure, like a space ship.  He was only a few feet away from the object, it stood there perhaps for five minutes then went away.
> I is my conclusion that this very bright light was not from this world.  As I say, believe what you will.



Very interesting story.  I too believe that aliens visit.  Some people call them demons. There are also a few stories where they allow people to interact with their technology which damages it.


----------



## task0778

Some say that in ten thousand years or so we might figure out time travel, forward and backward.   So what you saw might not be from another planet but from another time.

Seriously, there are literally thousands of reports from very reputable people about UFOs and alien visitations.   Astronauts, pilots, cops, military, etc., not the sort of people to make shit up and who have reputations to consider.


----------



## anotherlife

task0778 said:


> Some say that in ten thousand years or so we might figure out time travel, forward and backward.   So what you saw might not be from another planet but from another time.
> 
> Seriously, there are literally thousands of reports from very reputable people about UFOs and alien visitations.   Astronauts, pilots, cops, military, etc., not the sort of people to make shit up and who have reputations to consider.



In the 19th century this didn't ruin your reputation.  Now it does.  Why is that?


----------



## task0778

anotherlife said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some say that in ten thousand years or so we might figure out time travel, forward and backward.   So what you saw might not be from another planet but from another time.
> 
> Seriously, there are literally thousands of reports from very reputable people about UFOs and alien visitations.   Astronauts, pilots, cops, military, etc., not the sort of people to make shit up and who have reputations to consider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the 19th century this didn't ruin your reputation.  Now it does.  Why is that?
Click to expand...


Political correctness?


----------



## anotherlife

task0778 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some say that in ten thousand years or so we might figure out time travel, forward and backward.   So what you saw might not be from another planet but from another time.
> 
> Seriously, there are literally thousands of reports from very reputable people about UFOs and alien visitations.   Astronauts, pilots, cops, military, etc., not the sort of people to make shit up and who have reputations to consider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the 19th century this didn't ruin your reputation.  Now it does.  Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Political correctness?
Click to expand...


Indeed.  A centrally controlled agenda.


----------



## miketx

anotherlife said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some say that in ten thousand years or so we might figure out time travel, forward and backward.   So what you saw might not be from another planet but from another time.
> 
> Seriously, there are literally thousands of reports from very reputable people about UFOs and alien visitations.   Astronauts, pilots, cops, military, etc., not the sort of people to make shit up and who have reputations to consider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the 19th century this didn't ruin your reputation.  Now it does.  Why is that?
Click to expand...

The government does NOT want the truth to come out, about anything.


----------



## Dalia

The Best UFO Pictures Ever Taken, Page 1, 1870-1959


----------



## SoCalSmurf

I believe you. I have actually seen a grey alien as close as two feet away from me when I was completely awake. I believe that they are a product of the fallen angels.


----------

